# Fish dumping!!



## Boogieman

Went to Tusc river today an saw this at the ramp, i could be wrong but this cant be good for other fish in the water. Any input?there is 10 large mouth bass here

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cali2ohio

Turtles, crawdads, whatever else will dispose of them... no biggie!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## foxbites

People are just lazy. It would not have been that hard to put them in a trash can or better yet throw them back alive!!!


----------



## Flathead76

There just bass......who cares. The turtles will take good care of them.


----------



## foxbites

Too bad they wasent catfish


----------



## Flathead76

foxbites said:


> Too bad they wasent catfish


Would not care if they were catfish either.


----------



## BG Slayer

i Guess its bad to throw daed fish into the lake because it eats up the oxygen in it


----------



## avantifishski

Just bass?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tinknocker1

cali2ohio said:


> Turtles, crawdads, whatever else will dispose of them... no biggie!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


x2
thats what i was thinking


----------



## ironhead550

that boogieman is such a worrie wart!!! i guess thats what happens when you spend all your free time at the tusc. river... i wouldn't take a dump in that river. so who cares. thank god they werent saugeye. sean your a pud lol


----------



## Carver

They are game fish and game fish of any kind should not be treated so carelessly.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe

Looks like there might be some good meat on them Bass. I would've plucked them out of the river and taken them home to eat. Some people are so careless!


----------



## avantifishski

Your fishing licsense should be revoked! Who kills 10 lg mouth?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishing_marshall

That's just bad sportsmanship no matter what species.


----------



## V-MAX200

The only problem i see is that they dumped them on the boat ramp. Could have thrown them in the trash or on down the river a bit away from the ramp. Like said before the turtles, crawfish, and cat fish will take care of the left overs. As far as keeping a few bass for the table, whats the big deal?


----------



## avantifishski

Didn't realize they were cleaned

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

V-MAX200 said:


> The only problem i see is that they dumped them on the boat ramp. Could have thrown them in the trash or on down the river a bit away from the ramp. Like said before the turtles, crawfish, and cat fish will take care of the left overs. As far as keeping a few bass for the table, whats the big deal?


Finally a bass guy that gets it. As long as you eat what you catch I have no problem with it in most cases. The people who feel that they need to invite everyone they know to empty the freezer.........thats a different story.


----------



## StumpHawg

BG Slayer said:


> i Guess its bad to throw daed fish into the lake because it eats up the oxygen in it


Whats the snapping turtle report BG


----------



## Bad Bub

Flathead76 said:


> Finally a bass guy that gets it. As long as you eat what you catch I have no problem with it in most cases. The people who feel that they need to invite everyone they know to empty the freezer.........thats a different story.


Seriously, most of our lakes would benefit from a little "catch and grease". The state has been trying to get people to keep them for several years now....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carver

I don't have a problem with that to a point. I didn't notice they were just carcasses either. But they still should not have been left laying there we have way to much litter as it is.


----------



## Atwood

Those were smallmouth bass carcasses, I seen them there Sunday morning. Someone cut up 10 spawning smallies and just threw their leftovers on the ramp. One looked to be over 4lb before it was butchered up. Some hog with no respect for anyone else.


----------



## Bad Bub

Atwood said:


> Those were smallmouth bass carcasses, I seen them there Sunday morning. Someone cut up 10 spawning smallies and just threw their leftovers on the ramp. One looked to be over 4lb before it was butchered up. Some hog with no respect for anyone else.


Other than leaving their trash behind, what other lack of respect was shown towards other people? It's perfectly legal to catch and keep bass. As long as the limits are followed....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

It is my understanding that it is illegal to clean fish on lake or stream in Ohio.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx

Ok , read down 5th par.


----------



## M.Magis

If these had been catfish or crappie, no one would have cared and there wouldn&#8217;t even be a post about it. But people get their panties all wadded up when someone eats the sacred bass.


----------



## koonzie99

Man i know its there right to keep them but theres way better tasting fish out there then a river smallie. A 4lb smallie could be 10+ years old.


----------



## Carver

They could have and should have cleaned up thier mess and took it home with them instead of trashing a public place.


----------



## avantifishski

Nobody eats bass its obvious its a prank...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## V-MAX200

M.Magis said:


> If these had been catfish or crappie, no one would have cared and there wouldnt even be a post about it. But people get their panties all wadded up when someone eats the sacred bass.


Agree 100% Magis.


----------



## V-MAX200

avantifishski said:


> Nobody eats bass its obvious its a prank...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I eat bass. keep a few every year along with some other fish. I would never leave the scraps behind like that though no matter what kind of fish they were. 

I also get sick of people saying to eat the other fish because they taste better. To you they might taste better but for some the bass might taste better. I hate beef liver but other folks love it and i could never figure out why someone would eat liver over a steak or burger? Some folks have a taste for things others dont is all.


----------



## avantifishski

Ok let's take a poll...Bass VS saugeye in the pan, then VS cats, VS crappie and so on, chime in on Bass eat or not to eat?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## I Fish

You know, in other states, it perfectly legal to dump guts back in. You just have to run your knife through the stomach and swim bladder so they don't float. We really should take a lesson from that. Go to any lake down south and that's what they do. The first time I cleaned fish down there, they looked at me like I was a tool for asking what to do with them. When I told them we can't do that here, they thought that was absurd, and really, when you think about it, it is. The campground I'm at right now reeks down wind of the dumpster, because some idiot dumped in fish guts. You don't have that down south, and, you don't see rotted, filleted fish floating.

Maybe the guy that dumped them is from the south, and he just did what was natural to them.


----------



## Bad Bub

avantifishski said:


> Ok let's take a poll...Bass VS saugeye in the pan, then VS cats, VS crappie and so on, chime in on Bass eat or not to eat?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I eat more bass than any of those. Mainly because I only target bass and am a firm believer that people need to remove some in order to maintain a healthy bass population. We used to spend our summers at mosquito fishing for walleye with my grandfather and ate a lot of walleye, and a few Erie trips each year as well. If walleye and bass were fried up in the same batch I honestly wouldn't be able to tell them apart based strictly on taste.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader

avantifishski said:


> Ok let's take a poll...Bass VS saugeye in the pan, then VS cats, VS crappie and so on, chime in on Bass eat or not to eat?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I will eat other fish before a Bass, but If Im in the mood for fish and Bass is all Ive caught that day, Guess whats for dinner????


----------



## Northern1

M.Magis said:


> If these had been catfish or crappie, no one would have cared and there wouldnt even be a post about it. But people get their panties all wadded up when someone eats the sacred bass.


Or a sacred MUSKIE!!


----------



## BigTripp

For what it's worth, I was at that ramp today with the kayak and all fish carcasses were gone.


----------



## next bite

green carp!!!!!! cats are better.


----------



## Tinknocker1

BigTripp said:


> For what it's worth, I was at that ramp today with the kayak and all fish carcasses were gone.



thank god ! 

next fall we can start a thread about deer gut piles in the woods


----------



## ironhead550

avantifishski said:


> Your fishing licsense should be revoked! Who kills 10 lg mouth?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


well if there were two guys, ten fis would be a limit.


----------



## avantifishski

ironhead550 said:


> well if there were two guys, ten fis would be a limit.


I made that reply before I realized they were cleaned..I know dumb....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Atwood

No matter what other opnions are, I stand by disrespectful hogs. They throw the carcasses right on the boat ramp and leave cigarrette packs and rags laying there. Clean up your damn mess, how that turned into a favorite species rant I have no Idea.


----------



## Atwood

Bad Bub said:


> Other than leaving their trash behind, what other lack of respect was shown towards other people? It's perfectly legal to catch and keep bass. As long as the limits are followed....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Really ? When you take your kids or grandkids fishing and they are standing in litter and dead carcasses, I'm just one of those weirdos who would clean up my mess. If that's not enough for you then live that way.


----------



## Carver

Why is there so much animosity toward bass and those who fish for them and respect them ??


----------



## bigbassturd

This is why I fish south of Tusky. Little to No shoreline access! Clean banks and cleaner water.


----------



## Flathead76

Carver said:


> Why is there so much animosity toward bass and those who fish for them and respect them ??


Its the attitude that bass fisherman have acting like bass are superior to other gamefish. That is what turns me off. Also some are soooo picky when it comes to fishing tackle. When I used sell fishing tackle bass guys were the worst to deal with hands down. You would literally have 3 fixtures of plastics and you would not believe how many times they would say none of them will work for what they are doing. I personally do not get hard core bass guys. In fishing good presentations of baits will land more fish then the actual bait or what color glitter the worm was poured with. Maybe its too much bass masters on t.v. or wanting to be KVD. Fish are fish. They eat, swim, and have sex once a year. And heaven forbid someone decide to kill one of these fish. As long as you eat it I could seriously care less what species of fish that you consume. The only acception would be large fish. It kinda bothers me when people kill large trophy fish. Those should be set free to fight another day.


----------



## avantifishski

Flathead76 said:


> Its the attitude that bass fisherman have acting like bass are superior to other gamefish. That is what turns me off. Also some are soooo picky when it comes to fishing tackle. When I used sell fishing tackle bass guys were the worst to deal with hands down. You would literally have 3 fixtures of plastics and you would not believe how many times they would say none of them will work for what they are doing. I personally do not get hard core bass guys. In fishing good presentations of baits will land more fish then the actual bait or what color glitter the worm was poured with. Maybe its too much bass masters on t.v. or wanting to be KVD. Fish are fish. They eat, swim, and have sex once a year. And heaven forbid someone decide to kill one of these fish. As long as you eat it I could seriously care less what species of fish that you consume. The only acception would be large fish. It kinda bothers me when people kill large trophy fish. Those should be set free to fight another day.


So many ppl can't undestand,but bass guys are not buying lures, baits or special colors for bass usually its for conidence that they have in certain baits. Confidence goes aong way when your targeting a certain fish and not just trolling around with 4 rods out the back for anything that hits, covering 10 miles or more water in an outing..which means they cover smallerr amounts of water. So they must make the fish there bite.... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

avantifishski said:


> So many ppl can't undestand,but bass guys are not buying lures, baits or special colors for bass usually its for conidence that they have in certain baits. Confidence goes aong way when your targeting a certain fish and not just trolling around with 4 rods out the back for anything that hits, covering 10 miles or more water in an outing..which means they cover smallerr amounts of water. So they must make the fish there bite....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well, we definitely agree on this issue.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## foxbites

All anglers, no matter what kind of fish they fish for, are picky when it comes to bait selection. And yes color does matter in bass fishing. I fish for smallies and largemouths. I respect an angler no matter what species of fish they fish for. Oh yeah, bass guys don't think they are any better than any other angler


----------



## avantifishski

foxbites said:


> All anglers, no matter what kind of fish they fish for, are picky when it comes to bait selection. And yes color does matter in bass fishing. I fish for smallies and largemouths. I respect an angler no matter what species of fish they fish for. Oh yeah, bass guys don't think they are any better than any other angler


I agree..... I'm pretty sure most days on the water, I'm not better than anybody..lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

avantifishski said:


> So many ppl can't undestand,but bass guys are not buying lures, baits or special colors for bass usually its for conidence that they have in certain baits. Confidence goes aong way when your targeting a certain fish and not just trolling around with 4 rods out the back for anything that hits, covering 10 miles or more water in an outing..which means they cover smallerr amounts of water. So they must make the fish there bite....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Now that would get some walleye guys fired up. Yes many of the ding dongs may fit the picture that you are tring to paint here. But if you ever went trolling on the big pond with a captain that really knew what they were doing you would have a different opinion. Book a trip with a captain who consistantly puts fish on the boat all season long and take notice on there presentations and you will see. In bass fishing its really pretty simple find cover, points, or drop off and try to figure out the days pattern. Try going out on erie in pretty much a featureless desert and put some meat on the boat. Totally different comparison here.


----------



## kickinbass

It does not matter what species people are fishing for, there are going to be idiots that fish for every one of them. There are bass guys that are particular and get annoying with it, there are also guys like that with walleye, catfish, trout, even bluegill you name it. Its the same in sports. you have ignorant fans for every team.


----------



## Bad Bub

Flathead76 said:


> Now that would get some walleye guys fired up. Yes many of the ding dongs may fit the picture that you are tring to paint here. But if you ever went trolling on the big pond with a captain that really knew what they were doing you would have a different opinion. Book a trip with a captain who consistantly puts fish on the boat all season long and take notice on there presentations and you will see. In bass fishing its really pretty simple find cover, points, or drop off and try to figure out the days pattern. Try going out on erie in pretty much a featureless desert and put some meat on the boat. Totally different comparison here.


Done both pretty extensively, same concept with each, just different presentations. And die hard walleye nuts might be the most picky of all. Have you ever seen just how many different worm harnesses a charter captain carries?!?! They're particular right down to how many little tiny beads are on each one....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

Bad Bub said:


> Done both pretty extensively, same concept with each, just different presentations. And die hard walleye nuts might be the most picky of all. Have you ever seen just how many different worm harnesses a charter captain carries?!?! They're particular right down to how many little tiny beads are on each one....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Your right they can be picky as well. As far as beads the spacing of beads can make a huge difference on how the blade runs at different speeds. You would want more beads on a willowleaf blade so the blade does not hit the hook. Most use some type of quick change clevis to swap blades for different presentations. Also you can litterally go to netcraft and purchase an absolute pile of componets for a couple hundred dollars and they do the rest themselves tying them up. Plus the die hard walleye guys have a pretty good idea of what they are looking for harness wise. This makes it easier to cater to them in retail most of the time.


----------



## Northern1

Flathead76 said:


> Now that would get some walleye guys fired up. Yes many of the ding dongs may fit the picture that you are tring to paint here. But if you ever went trolling on the big pond with a captain that really knew what they were doing you would have a different opinion. Book a trip with a captain who consistantly puts fish on the boat all season long and take notice on there presentations and you will see. In bass fishing its really pretty simple find cover, points, or drop off and try to figure out the days pattern. Try going out on erie in pretty much a featureless desert and put some meat on the boat. Totally different comparison here.


Lol I would be one of those trollers, but I do fish for other species also. I'm definitely a novice, and am still getting the hang of it. Definitely a lot to learn to actually troll and not just throw poles out and see what you can pull onto the boat. And its actually a lot of color/lure action that will trigger those strikes. And at a shallow lake like Indian, its how much line can you let out so it ticks the bottom every now and then and also what angle should your rod be at. But the positives of the king of trolling I do (not ALL trolling)- it doesn't require much work relative to bass fishing or even crappie fishing. I just went tonight and only caught one little white bass, but man it was relaxing just sitting out on the boat when there's no traffic on the lake. 

But yeah, overall, I would say bass guys, and most other trollers are more skilled than I am lol. And heck most bass guys are probably more skilled and possibly more knowledgeable than most trollers. Take out your saugmon's of Indian lake and I think the rest of us are still learning steep curve of the craft. That might get some guys fired up, but someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Northern1

Now, in defense of the trollers, I have seen plenty of bass guys not even be able to back their boats up properly...so lets just say there's the weekend (or one weekend every other month) warrior brand of each.


----------



## Flathead76

Northern1 you are having fun and that is what fishing is all about. Take notes of things like calender dates, waters temps, locations, baits and patterns of the fish that you do catch. This will pay off in the future and also rule out unproductive water.


----------



## ironhead550

see what you started boogie... talk about a few carcasses thrown in the river, now we have a hatfield mcCoy fewd. lol bass vs walleye. ect. i grew up bass fishing,, now my love is for walleye saugeye ect. i personaly dont eat bass. i like the walleye saugeye. there stalked yearly and grow faster. but when i talke my 70 yr old grandpa fishing and he catches a five lb largmouth. try telling him he should release it, and see what kinda stupid look u get. different generation. i dont think theres anything wrong with keeping your share. no matter what brand fish you like. when you can go to a tappan tuesday nighter and all thirty boats come in with a limit of twelve in. fish every week. and thats only a mineute percentage of the fish in that lake. theres room for a few to be taken out.


----------



## lil goose

I would eat a couple of 14" smallies out of cross creek any day they are delishious!!!


----------



## avantifishski

Northern1 said:


> Now, in defense of the trollers, I have seen plenty of bass guys not even be able to back their boats up properly...so lets just say there's the weekend (or one weekend every other month) warrior brand of each.


How did this get away fom the bait and into the truck?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NoStringsAttached

Flathead76 said:


> Its the attitude that bass fisherman have acting like bass are superior to other gamefish. That is what turns me off. Also some are soooo picky when it comes to fishing tackle. When I used sell fishing tackle bass guys were the worst to deal with hands down. You would literally have 3 fixtures of plastics and you would not believe how many times they would say none of them will work for what they are doing. I personally do not get hard core bass guys. In fishing good presentations of baits will land more fish then the actual bait or what color glitter the worm was poured with. Maybe its too much bass masters on t.v. or wanting to be KVD. Fish are fish. They eat, swim, and have sex once a year. And heaven forbid someone decide to kill one of these fish. As long as you eat it I could seriously care less what species of fish that you consume. The only acception would be large fish. It kinda bothers me when people kill large trophy fish. Those should be set free to fight another day.



Not sure if you know this but fish don't have sex


----------



## NoStringsAttached

They make love


----------



## ironhead550

they make samiches


----------



## Northern1

avantifishski said:


> How did this get away fom the bait and into the truck?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was just trying to say that regardless of how much some of us fisherman seem to know, bass or trollers, or even a bank fisherman, we all have our shortcomings and very few of us are pros, let alone think of ourselves as such.


----------



## pizzacouple

I will say as far as fish dumping I would rather they dump the cleaned carcasses back in the water so they are washed away and eaten by all the scavengers in that body of water. What burns me up is the people that catch a large mess of fish and then when they are headed home for one reason or another decide they don't want the fish and instead of walking the extra 5 feet to the water they dump them on the shore to suffocate, die, and then stink to high heavens. A few weeks ago I hit lake Rupert in wellston and someone had dumped a mess of crappie maybe 20 feet from the boat ramp. That is what kills me.That is disrespect for a fish. Also it would have bothered me regardless of species, Bass, bluegill, crappie, catfish, so on and so on, There is a large disrespect of the waters we have in ohio and the creatures that reside in them.


----------



## eatinbass

lil goose said:


> I would eat a couple of 14" smallies out of cross creek any day they are delishious!!!


Darby smallies are quite tasty also, north pool is loaded with them.


One would think that by recycling the filleted carcasses back to the water it would be beneficial. The cray fish have something to munch on......


----------



## avantifishski

Nobody eats bass, I love When ppl wanna stir up a certain group of fishermen by saying silly stuff 

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ojgville

I eat bass. Why not? Thhheeeyyyy'rrrre great!!!!!


----------



## avantifishski

ojgville said:


> I eat bass. Why not? Thhheeeyyyy'rrrre great!!!!!


Thanks ojgville for driving home my point..

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eatinbass

The cereal reference isn't funny, ojgville


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

avantifishski said:


> Nobody eats bass, I love When ppl wanna stir up a certain group of fishermen by saying silly stuff
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I eat bass all the time. Filet the fish and leave the skin and scales on. Coat in olive oil. Sprinkle on some paprika and garlic salt. Put on the grill on medium high heat skin side down. Do not flip. It will be very moist and flake perfectly. This works great with largemouth, smallmouth, walleye, and redfish. Basically any decent sized fish with that size of scales. You should try it.


----------



## ldrjay

I love large and small mouth. Good flavor and different from each other

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76

ldrjay said:


> I love large and small mouth. Good flavor and different from each other
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I plan on doing a couple of trips to st clair and the bass islands just for smallmouths this year. I prefer the 2-2.5 pound smallmouths for eating. they have a better flavor than largemouths. I never freeze them and only grill them fresh. Probably only take 15 fish to eat every year. Plus I will spread out the areas that I take them.


----------



## avantifishski

First off b4 this thread shuts down, I would never eat a bass because they are Saced most bass guys actually view bass as competitor to be revered. Not viewed as a food source. Not really sure on how many ppl go out and target bass to eat probly more like whatever hits the line hits the pan sorta thing..

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76

avantifishski said:


> First off b4 this thread shuts down, I would never eat a bass because they are Saced most bass guys actually view bass as competitor to be revered. Not viewed as a food source. Not really sure on how many ppl go out and target bass to eat probly more like whatever hits the line hits the pan sorta thing..
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


When smallmouth fishing I do. I want 6-10 filets to cook with. When fishing I go out and target one kind of fish. Also I only keep what I am going to eat. Not a freezer filler here.


----------



## eatinbass

avantifishski said:


> First off b4 this thread shuts down, I would never eat a bass because they are Saced most bass guys actually view bass as competitor to be revered. Not viewed as a food source. Not really sure on how many ppl go out and target bass to eat probly more like whatever hits the line hits the pan sorta thing..
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Better to target, harass, and maim the fish, than eat them because someone idolizes them......sad if you think it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## avantifishski

eatinbass said:


> Better to target, harass and maim the fish than eat them because someone idolizes then......sad if you think it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The fish I catch live to Fight another Day! I don't destroy them. 

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

I only fish for bass. When I want to put fish in the freezer, it's gonna be bass. I love to bass fish. I'm obsessed with it! But I sure as heck don't consider them "sacred" or think poorly of people who want to keep them. If the tournaments I fished didn't require live release, my wife would be a lot less bothered by me fishing so much....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

